# went shopping - got confused. slow vette?



## twolf (Nov 24, 2004)

I test drove a C6 corvette tonight. 

(boy I know I am going to get hammered about this so please be nice...)

So the salesman and I got in the vette and I pulled out.. got all settled in and was enjoying the nice short shifts compared to the GTO...

After getting accustomed to the seat, clutch and shifter I decided to let it all out.... and.... "that's it?" came out of my mouth.... :willy: :willy: 

The salesman was apauled.  

I felt bad and just looked at him and said... "I guess I was expecting more."
After trying several times to find that fantastic rush I had built up in my mind as "corvette grade acceleration" I went back to the dealership. 

Now I'm no dumby.. I know the vette will out handle the GTO all day long... but I swear the GTO was actually FASTER in a rolling comparison. And I have an 5.7 ltr 04 GTO?? I immediately said to the guy I have got to drive it (the same road) in my GTO because the butt dyno says the vette is slower.

I invited him along and curiousity immediately overcame him. He quickly agreed and hopped in the passenger's side. I'm sure he thought I was nuts. I'll be darned if 10 minutes later we weren't both back at the dealership scratching our heads trying to figure it out. He couldn't disagree with me. At the very very least the GTO was "just as fast" which still makes no sense what so ever. The vette is 1300 lbs lighter with 50 extra HP. :confused 

So please help me out here?? Did I get a factory freak of a goat or did the dealership get a lemon of a vette or what? I'm all stock except wheels,tires, and the preditor programmer... no way that should have helped that much. 
The vette was brand new... maybe a little tight yet but it had been driven.. and my goat has under 2,500 miles so its a pretty fair compare. yes?

I'm very confused.... :confused 
but I will tell you what. ... 
If that was a "normal C6 vette" than there is NO WAY I am ever selling this GTO... cause I know I gave it a run for its money... and spent half the money to do it...

:cool I love this car :cool


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

twolf said:


> I test drove a C6 corvette tonight.
> 
> (boy I know I am going to get hammered about this so please be nice...)
> 
> ...


The Vette is only LOL 600 lbs lighter. 
The first GTO I drove felt real weak, not even as fast as my 02 Z28. Second one felt the same or slightly quicker. The last one I drove, I bought. It actually felt like 400hp. Now that it's broken in, it really feels strong, and the pipes actually sound better. 
If you really want a Vette, you owe it to yourself to try another one. Each car is different. 
I was at Gainesville raceway last weekend and trapped 110.45 mph with only 1450 miles on it. A guy with a C6 6 spd with 4800 miles was trapping high 110 and low 111. Another guy with a C6 6spd with 1600 miles was trapping high 112 the week before, with similar weather.


----------



## bud miller (Apr 13, 2005)

i test drove a 05 gto-auto great ride very impressive ..i own a stock 01 z06 and am thinking of selling it ,had it a long time and love the car but time for a change-
all said-my z06 was definitely quicker than the gto-and i have test driven at least 3 dif gto's..dif cars altogether--but if you think a gto is faster than a vette go for it-after you get 'spanked" a few times, you will realize that they are all a little different-but horsepower to weight-on an even race -either somebody's having a bad hair day or its the driver,600-700lbs is a lot to make up :cheers


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

bud miller said:


> i test drove a 05 gto-auto great ride very impressive ..i own a stock 01 z06 and am thinking of selling it ,had it a long time and love the car but time for a change-
> all said-my z06 was definitely quicker than the gto-and i have test driven at least 3 dif gto's..dif cars altogether--but if you think a gto is faster than a vette go for it-after you get 'spanked" a few times, you will realize that they are all a little different-but horsepower to weight-on an even race -either somebody's having a bad hair day or its the driver,600-700lbs is a lot to make up :cheers


 :agree 
A C6 Vette should run 12.5 all day long at 112, if it's running right. GTO is 3-4 tenths behind and 2-3 mph behind. 
Now a non Z06 C5, the best I've seen stock is 13.0, with most running 13.3.


----------



## twolf (Nov 24, 2004)

My GTO door sticker shows a curbweight of 4400+
The online specs for the vette say it has a curbweight of 3100+.
That is where I came up with the 1300 lb difference.

But I completely agree with all of you. on paper the
vette should of presented me with a "noticable improvement"
in acceleration. That is why I went to drive one. I wanted
to see if the extra bang was worth the extra bucks.
only... no bang?


----------



## FoMoGo (Apr 22, 2005)

twolf said:


> My GTO door sticker shows a curbweight of 4400+


The only way your GTO should have an actual weight of 4400+... is if you go to the bar... get WAY to drunk... and your perception of the opposite sex's actual image gets SERIOUSLY skewed... and ya haul her home... 
:rofl: 


Jim


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

FoMoGo said:


> The only way your GTO should have an actual weight of 4400+... is if you go to the bar... get WAY to drunk... and your perception of the opposite sex's actual image gets SERIOUSLY skewed... and ya haul her home...
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> Jim


LOL
I hate when that happens!


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

I feel even better with the 20K still in my pocket and can still get the whole fam damily to the ballpark :cheers


----------



## Frank (Jul 29, 2004)

I had a similar experience when I test drove an 04 c-5. I didn't think it was much faster if at all compared to my 2002 Trans Am. That's until I drove the z06. I ended up buying a z06. The z06 puts the regular vette and anything like it to shame. The car was a complete animal. You really need to drive a z06 to appreciate how fast that car really is. Its not just a little bit faster, its a whole hell of a lot faster. Most corvette guys don't really care if its the fastest. They buy the vette because it is a corvette..


----------



## Snap (Apr 2, 2005)

Not many cars get close the sound the vette makes with the top down. That's the allure for me.


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

I love the way my 04 GTO accelerates, its great and is faster than most cars on the road.
But it does not have that insane thrust of my Z06 when it winds up. Whenever I take friend for a ride in both cars, I do the GTO first because it seems slow after a trip in the Z, which is stock but for a Blackwing filter and GHL catback. A Z51 equiped C6 is only slightly slower than a C5 Z06.

I didn't buy the GTO to compete with the Z06. It's a DD that happens to be fast, handles well, rides smoothly, and is well built.

I understand that you can mod a GTO enough to compete with a Z06 and thats great for those who want to do it. I just prefer to keep the goat as a touring type car.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

In SCCA T1 circles, we see a lot of dyno results (our engine has to remain stock). I've seen enough to have confidence that GM makes a good motor with little variance, maybe plus/minus a couple percent at most. Even if yours is at the high end and the Vette is at the low end, the GTO Vette will still out accelerate the GTO given the weight difference.

My suspicion is that there are two factors that make the C6 seem not as fast as you would've thought:
- Gearing. From my understanding, the GTO has the lower Z06 gearing. I believe, but am not sure, that the C6 vette has taller gears. If I'm correct, the Vette will be hurt from a rolling start at the same speed in the same gear by the taller gearing.
- Seat of the pants calibration. It is probably harder than you think to compare one car to another by seat of the pants. I know I can't do it very well. My old 94 RX-7 "felt" faster, especially when up on the boost, than the Z06 does to me, but the Z06 will walk all over a stock 3rd gen RX-7. Different cars just feel different. :cheers


----------



## NEW2GTO (Nov 3, 2004)

The Vette's have a different suspension setup too. There is less roll, dipping and squatting. When you aren't moving around/ jostled around you feel like things are slower than if you are being tossed about. I drove a 99 GTS Viper that felt hella quick (it is) but a 747 sure as heck beats that car but doesn't "feel" like it does. Just a matter of perception and motion.


----------



## twolf (Nov 24, 2004)

I agree with most everything everyone has said so far.

After several days to think about it...

I'm just thrilled the cars are "close enough it is hard to tell the difference"

:cheers 


The C6 z06 will be an untouchable monster to which none can compare.

of course.. that nice 7.0 ltr fits in a GTO too. :rofl: 

I love having options.


----------



## Zoomin (Mar 26, 2005)

Was the C6 you drove an automatic? If so, it may not have had the optional 3:15 rear end, and instead was saddled with 2:72's back there. Great for mileage but no Vette should leave the factory with them.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

FYI 05 GTO Curb Weight is 3725lbs.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

twolf said:


> The C6 z06 will be an untouchable monster to which none can compare.
> 
> of course.. that nice 7.0 ltr fits in a GTO too. :rofl:


I'm trying not to read anything about that car. There is definitely not room in the budget for one of those and a track play toy... :lol:


----------



## jterpII (Apr 8, 2005)

Wait... someone _actually thought _ their gto weighed 4400 lbs?
:lol:


----------

